# Age Bite Work Should Begin



## MiraC (Dec 7, 2012)

At what age would a person start bite work? My pup is not quite five months old is this to young to have her participate in bite work at trainers? She is high drive and a working bred pup.
Thanks for any replys.


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## gaia_bear (May 24, 2012)

Have her evaluated by the trainer/helper and they'll start her off at the right level. Sorry I can't be more help but I don't think there's a specific age to start bite work I think it varies depending on the dog themselves.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Age is dependent on the dog. Right now your pup is teething so this wouldn't be a good time. Another 6 weeks and you should be able to start him if he is ready. For the most part if the grip is full and hard genetically and the drives are balanced, then there won't be much you need to do until the dog is 14-15 months. You will need to get him tested to know this.


----------



## Gretchen (Jan 20, 2011)

Sorry I can't say an exact age either. A remember our former breeder mentioning that there should be a physical maturity involved, so I'd have to agree with Ihczth, from the above post.


----------



## MiraC (Dec 7, 2012)

She did just the starting of it at trainers last weekend but not a hold so it shouldn't affect her teeth , she mostly watched the older dogs the trainer told me what to do seemed like she really enjoyed it! 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zahnburg (Nov 13, 2009)

I believe we had a whole thread about what age to start protection work at one point. I think we were talking about it in 2009.


----------



## MiraC (Dec 7, 2012)

I wasent here in 2009 and I can't see any archives for that period. But my question has been answered thanks all.


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------

